# Images crack when tee is stretched after transfer



## The Whatknot (Jul 11, 2015)

Hello,

I just purchased an OKI C831-TS. I'm using ImageClip Koncert T's paper to print white onto a black tee. I noticed that when the tee got stretched after the shirt was completed, the letters and images separate and crack. What am I doing wrong here?

Mark


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Using a Transfer. Probably over curing. Is that Transfer made to stretch? Is that printer a Laser Printer or Inkjet? Inkjets have a paper that's made a letter better for stretching, JPSS or something like that. Does laser have the same type of paper?


----------



## The Whatknot (Jul 11, 2015)

It's a laser printer. I don't know if it's made to stretch. I'll have to look into it. What do you mean by over curing?


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Not all transfers are made the same. It is the same for vinyl. You need to purchase a transfer that stretches - cost is generally higher than the other.


----------



## ParrotPrinting (Feb 23, 2015)

I just tried my first time with koncert T paper with the same printer and my letters crack when stretched also......doesn't seem like that paper is made to stretch


----------



## ParrotPrinting (Feb 23, 2015)

i take that last post back.....only half the letters on my art crack so i'm obviously doing something wrong


----------



## ParrotPrinting (Feb 23, 2015)

i meant right......jeeze....brain farts today


----------



## The Whatknot (Jul 11, 2015)

Looks like we'll both be researching this! Lol


----------



## The Whatknot (Jul 11, 2015)

I'm gonna call Coastal Business Supplies Monday


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

That's a good idea to call Coastal Business.

Could be caused by curing the transfer too long.


----------



## marzatplay (May 25, 2014)

Sorry to burst your bubble but all laser transfer paper crack if stretched.


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

marzatplay said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble but all laser transfer paper crack if stretched.


It's why I gave up on it quickly. DTG works much better for me when I can't screen print the design.

Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## marzatplay (May 25, 2014)

lvprinting said:


> It's why I gave up on it quickly. DTG works much better for me when I can't screen print the design.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


Which DTG printer do you have?


----------



## The Whatknot (Jul 11, 2015)

Actually, I did some research, all laser transfers don't crack. The koncert t's being 2 layers cracks a lot easier because it's thicker. I've tested a few others types of sheets that don't crack. No bubble bursting today, my friend.


----------



## marzatplay (May 25, 2014)

The Whatknot said:


> Actually, I did some research, all laser transfers don't crack. The koncert t's being 2 layers cracks a lot easier because it's thicker. I've tested a few others types of sheets that don't crack. No bubble bursting today, my friend.


Do share these magic sheets because I tested all and all cracked after stretching or after wash. If you found one that didn't, then you'd be the first.


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

marzatplay said:


> Which DTG printer do you have?


A DTG Kiosk with two new heads. Paid $1700, spent $300 more for extra parts and ink. Prints great.

Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

The Whatknot said:


> Actually, I did some research, all laser transfers don't crack. The koncert t's being 2 layers cracks a lot easier because it's thicker. I've tested a few others types of sheets that don't crack. No bubble bursting today, my friend.


Yeah, they all cracked for me. Show pics of a stretched shirt and I'll believe you.

Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------

